# Upgraded from Premier to Edge, here's how it went



## rn701 (May 18, 2007)

Upgraded from Premier to Edge for Cable yesterday. So far we love it. Much faster. Picture quality seems better. The Amazon Prime Video app is actually usable now. The new UI is nice and was easy to learn. The voice remote works great. An old original Tivo Mini in the bedroom synced right up after doing a factory reset. It also updated to the new UI. We have a new Tivo Mini Vox and a 4k tv in a bonus room. Haven't re-synced it yet, but don't expect any issues.

Had some stumbles getting the Edge setup. Maybe these notes will help someone.

First problem was a message saying "this content can not be displayed because your tv does not support hdcp 2.2". I had the Edged plugged in to a newer Denon avr via hdmi that most definitely has hdcp 2.2. But the tv attached to the avr is an older Samsung 1080p that doesn't. I hooked the Edge directly to the tv via hdmi, set the resolution to 1080p on the Edge and turned off auto HDR and used the optical toslink out from the edge to the avr for sound. That worked. Getting HD picture and Dolby Digital sound. Reprogrammed my harmony remote to switch to all the correct inputs on startup. This problem and workaround will go away if/when we get a new 4K tv.

Next problem was activating the cable card. We are on Spectrum and they require an SDV tuning adapter along with the cable card. Went to the Spectrum to get a new card and adapter to make sure I had the latest and greatest firmware, etc.

Spent an hour on the phone with Spectrum trying to get the card and adapter provisioned and activated. The rep sounded like she was familiar with the card and adapter, or at least had a good script, but we couldn't get it working. She scheduled a tech to come out the next day.

I waited about a half hour and called back. I got somebody different. We went through all the cable card diagnostic info and he said it should be working. Then we had the idea to take the tuning adapter out of the mix and hook the cable directly to the Edge. He sent the signal again and the cable card activated. Then we hooked the tuning adapter back up. He checked some things, and said it hadn't been correctly provisioned. He did something and the tuning adapter was finally recognized.

Everything is working now, and the tech visit was thankfully cancelled. So for Spectrum customers it might be a good idea to get the cable card working by itself first, then add in the tuning adapter.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

I think those are the recommended steps, although the techs that came to my house seem to not like that.

Based off of your description it sounds like you don't have a splitter with one wire going into the tivo and one wire going into the tuning adapter. Longer term using the cable out on the tuning adapter can cause issues as sometimes those ports die/don't work properly as it appears it didn't work for you.


----------

